# not the best birthday



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

unfortunately, Toby didn't get good news at the vet yesterday. He's had a very slight discharge from one nostril, and the vet thinks it might be a nasal tumor. Sadly, almost all nasal tumors are malignant.
We put him on antibiotics for a week or 10 days just to see what happens, but the vet thinks we're going to have to do a rhinoscopy (sp?). He said if it were a younger dog he'd hold out hope that he had just inhaled something, but in a dog Toby's age the #1 cause would be a tumor. 
I'm trying to hold out hope that it's a tooth abcess, or sinus infection, etc. causing it. But needless to say, I'm sad and very, very worried.


----------



## Goldenz (Mar 16, 2010)

So very sorry, but you have to hold on til you get the final word. Prayers for both of you.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this.

I will say a prayer for you both.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh no! I'm hope that it turns out to be something else!


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm so very very sorry to here this. Please keep us updated on his condition and diagnosis.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

so sorry that you and Toby have to walk this walk....


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

...I'm sorry for the sad birthday news. Hopefully it's not something serious. I'll be keeping you and Toby in my prayers. He's been such a trooper. It doesn't seem fair to have another scare like this. Big Hugs to you both.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Toby's diagnosis. Will keep you and Toby in my thoughts.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'm trying to remain positive. He can still breathe equally out of both nostrils, doesn't seem to be in any pain, there's no blood, so those are all good things. But the nasal discharge, well, that's a very bad thing.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I'll keep you and Toby in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Well ____. Now I'm sad and worried.

I hope and pray it is something else and Toby bounces back again.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry. Please know you and Toby are in our thoughts and prayers. Please give Toby a hug from us.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I sincerely hope that Toby defies the odds and this is just a little infection that will clear with medication.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Positive thoughts and prayers for Toby.
Could the cold weather have anything to do with his discharge?
(((HUGS)))


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers from here with lots of positive vibes that this is NOTsomething serious.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh no! Hoping that is turns out to be something easily fixed.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers that this turns out to be something else.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry. Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way.

I know of 2 goldens who had nasal discharge that turned out to be aspergillius (spelling) fungal infections. Is your vet considering this a possible source for the discharge?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't really think so, because he doesn't have the classic irritation, discoloration, and pain that they *should* have with aspergillius. 
Toby, as most know, has no spleen and so is very immune suppressed. I'm trying to keep up hope that it's an infection or something from his mouth/teeth that's spread into his sinus and out his nose (although my vet doesn't see anything in his mouth that would indicate that on gross examination).




Sunrise said:


> I am so sorry. Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way.
> 
> I know of 2 goldens who had nasal discharge that turned out to be aspergillius (spelling) fungal infections. Is your vet considering this a possible source for the discharge?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry .... sending good thoughts and lots of prayers.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this and sending positive vibes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barb

So very sorry to hear Toby's news and rest assured he and you will be in my prayers!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby and you are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope the antibiotics work their magic on him.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hoping the antibiotic fixes the problem.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed it isn't anything serious.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this about Toby. Sending prayers it is an infection that can be treated. Sending :smooch::smooch: to Toby.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will keep Toby in my prayers that it is not a tumor. Hopefully the antibiotics will take care of the problem.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Golden thoughts and prayers being sent to Toby !!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Fingers crossed for Toby and you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm sorry this is a tough Bday as well. We have all fingers and paws crossed here that when you get the news, it isn't bad!:no:


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I just pray that Toby defies the odds on this one and that all comes back as an infection that is easily treated.


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear the news. Toby will be in my thoughts. Not a fun way to spend a birthday...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh no! I sure hope this turns out to be an easily treated infection. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, keeping you and your old fella in my thoughts. All fingers crossed for good news on this one.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> unfortunately, Toby didn't get good news at the vet yesterday. He's had a very slight discharge from one nostril, and the vet thinks it might be a nasal tumor. Sadly, almost all nasal tumors are malignant.
> We put him on antibiotics for a week or 10 days just to see what happens, but the vet thinks we're going to have to do a rhinoscopy (sp?). He said if it were a younger dog he'd hold out hope that he had just inhaled something, but in a dog Toby's age the #1 cause would be a tumor.
> I'm trying to hold out hope that it's a tooth abcess, or sinus infection, etc. causing it. But needless to say, I'm sad and very, very worried.


I understand your worry, you know what I went through with Tucker.

Did they get a sample to do a fungal test? I hope the antibiotics take care of this quickly :crossfing

Regarding the rhinoscopy, that requires anesthesia and intubation I believe. Is Toby even a candidate for that? Then what to do with the results, sigh.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I was so sorry to read about this potential diagnosis. I am going to remain hopeful that the antibiotics take care of the discharge. 

I can imagine your worry about this. Please try not to allow your mind to go to all the "what if's ..." At least until the course of antibiotics is complete! I know it is going to be hard!

I will keep you and Toby in my thoughts. Sending well wishes his way,

Kim


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I can't even think about it without becoming misty eyed.
Yes, Steve, it's a general anesthesia project and as you said, what to do with the results? He's not really a candidate for a major surgery, chemo, or radiation. Well maybe radiation, but there are a lot of side effects to that, too. Which is why I'm not sure I'd do the test. 
What I might consider doing is full mouth/head xrays. That requires anesthesia, too, but not a ventilator tube and isn't really invasive. It might at least give a clue as to what's going on.
Meanwhile, he has no clue that anything is amiss and is his usual happy self.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Keeping Toby in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I did the full mouth/head xrays with Tucker but it was inconclusive. As I remember the vet told me it is hard to detect any tumor in the nasal passage with all that bone in the way. However xrays can deduce whether there is erosion of bone or not. Tucker showed no erosion of bone at all.

C'mon antibiotics, do your magic!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I guess what I'd be hoping for with the mouth/head xrays is that they'd find something in his mouth (abcess, etc) or sinuses. That would make a nasal tumor less likely. Not finding something in either would make the nasal tumor more likely, without having to do the invasive scope test. 
I think?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

It was one thing after another with Tucker as it has been for Toby, both miracle boys. I imagine after 3 or 4 days you would start seeing results with the antibiotics, if not go ahead with xrays. Maybe they would show something other than what we all dread, or at least might answer questions what is or not going on in there.

I don't know if you saw this thread or not in the advancement of radiation treatments.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ocused-radiation-treatment-now-available.html

I don't know if I would not have gone there with Tucker, it would not have fixed all the other issues. I truly hope people see results in their animals that try it though!

Stay positive, sounds like Toby is! Fiona sends more kisses to Toby :smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> I did the full mouth/head xrays with Tucker but it was inconclusive. As I remember the vet told me it is hard to detect any tumor in the nasal passage with all that bone in the way. However xrays can deduce whether there is erosion of bone or not. Tucker showed no erosion of bone at all.
> 
> C'mon antibiotics, do your magic!


That's consistent with what our vet said when Barkley's nose started bleeding. We did the xrays and a partial scope and it showed no deterioration but then again, the equipment at his regular vets wasn't sufficient to see the entire nasal cavity. We were operating under the assumption it was either a carcinoma or allergies given the pollens were incredible at the time. 

If it turns out Toby has something going on with his teeth or sinuses that isn't cancer, can the vet just keep him on an antibiotic for a while to prevent further infection?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

After 2 days on the antibiotics, I think I'm seeing less discharge, but it's really hard to say. The discharge was really mild anyway, you had to either look up his nose to see it, or lift the side of his nose (where it's split, if that makes sense) to see any discharge. It was never on his face. So it's hard to say if it's any better. 
Just hoping for the best.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Toby - I hope you are having a fun snow say and staying warm. The good news is that he doesn't feel any pain. I hope it stays that way no matter what the diagnosis. Toby is a good, sweet boy who deserves a really big hug. We are sending happy thoughts to you both, Barb.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> After 2 days on the antibiotics, I think I'm seeing less discharge, but it's really hard to say. The discharge was really mild anyway, you had to either look up his nose to see it, or lift the side of his nose (where it's split, if that makes sense) to see any discharge. It was never on his face. So it's hard to say if it's any better.
> Just hoping for the best.


How did I miss this thread yesterday? 

Poor Toby - but I'm glad to hear it sounds like the antibiotics are helping. Adding my good thoughts...


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Glad to hear the antibiotics seem to be helping. Keeping you and Toby in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Keeping Toby in my prayers, hoping it's just an infection that the antibiotics will take care of :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope and pray the antibiotics clear this up. I too cannot think about it without tears.

I am glad Toby is feeling well and enjoying life. Big hugs to you both and many, many kisses to Toby.:smooch::smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

makes me teary eyed, too.....maybe this blizzard was a good thing, haven't had much time to think about ol' snot nose.



coppers-mom said:


> I hope and pray the antibiotics clear this up. I too cannot think about it without tears.
> 
> I am glad Toby is feeling well and enjoying life. Big hugs to you both and many, many kisses to Toby.:smooch::smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope ol' snot nose is feeling well and I hope you didn't pull any muscles during your snow removal. I truly cannot fathom that and never want to.:uhoh:


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

> Sadly, almost all nasal tumors are malignant.


But that doesn't have to be completely bad news. Our then 10-1/2 year old Reilly had a nasal cavity tumor back in April, 2009. He had laser surgery by my regular vet to remove the tumor, then we followed up with the specialty vet with 3 weeks of radiation and he's done fine! In April, it will be 2 years since he went through all that and he still seems fine. He's suffering from canine dementia , but the cancer hasn't reared its ugly head again. Hoping for a similar outcome for your boy!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for the diagnosis. You and Toby will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barb

Praying for Toby and you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope toby is doing well today and his discharge is drying up.:crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I think it looks about the same. Starfire, you've given me hope!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Starfire, thanks for sharing your success story with nasal tumors. Barb, I hope Toby will improve on the antibiotics. Would another type of antibiotic perhaps be more effective? With Barkley we often had to combine/switch types of antibiotics for maximum relief. 

Hope Toby has a good day today. :crossfing


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thinking of you and Toby. I hope the antibiotics do the trick.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Quite possibly, Anne. My vet wanted to start on Amoxicillin because I have a bunch here at home (it was the blizzard day!) and because Toby has taken it many times with no side effects. There are very few things that don't cause Toby side effects. But the vet's plan is to use a different antibiotic if we don't see an improvement in a week or so.
Unfortunately, I will probably have to take him to the vet to see if he sees any improvement because he had to stick his "looking instrument" way up his nose to really see the discharge. With my husband's angiogram this week (and probably another stent) I don't know when that's going to happen. 



Dallas Gold said:


> Starfire, thanks for sharing your success story with nasal tumors. Barb, I hope Toby will improve on the antibiotics. Would another type of antibiotic perhaps be more effective? With Barkley we often had to combine/switch types of antibiotics for maximum relief.
> 
> Hope Toby has a good day today. :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Quite possibly, Anne. My vet wanted to start on Amoxicillin because I have a bunch here at home (it was the blizzard day!) and because Toby has taken it many times with no side effects. There are very few things that don't cause Toby side effects. But the vet's plan is to use a different antibiotic if we don't see an improvement in a week or so.
> Unfortunately, I will probably have to take him to the vet to see if he sees any improvement because he had to stick his "looking instrument" way up his nose to really see the discharge. With my husband's angiogram this week (and probably another stent) I don't know when that's going to happen.


Sigh...sometimes it seems we need clones of ourselves to take care of all the things pressing around us. I'm sending positive thoughts to you and your husband for his angiogram/stent and hope that works out well and he's on the mend soon. I also hope things work so you can get Toby rechecked. I wish I were closer so I could take Toby to the vet for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barb

Praying for your hubby, Toby and you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks everyone. You know what they say, when it rains, it pours. Also have 1 furnace at the pet hotel not working since the storm (luckily I have FOUR big furnaces here!) and an ice jam between the main building and the addition which has caused a bit of a mess with leaking and ceiling tiles coming down. 
It will get better soon, it always does. Meanwhile, Toby's new Biko Brace should arrive by Monday, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh boy..... I hope things begin to look up for you soon.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

sending prayers fro your pup to get better. 

And for your house to be ok.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

This has really been some winter for you. I hope Toby starts showing some improvement on the antibiotics. Sending prayers the procedure for your husbands' stent goes smoothly.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thinking of you and Toby. Hope things are better today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Praying for you and Toby.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How is everyone and everything at your house?
I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.:smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Teresa.
Talked to the vet yesterday, he said to keep Toby on the amoxi for another week and then we'll see what to do from there. Toby's BikoBrace arrived, and he does NOT like it, but I think he will adjust to it. Of course, I expected it to be a magic pill that would totally fix his back end, and it doesn't. But I can see it might have some potential, so we will follow their plan of acclimating him to it (takes 5 weeks) and then judge from there.
Tiny girl is good. After 2 weeks on rimadyl twice a day, and bumping the adequan shots up to twice a week, she seems like she's not limping nearly as much so that's good news.
Tito is just Tito 
The cat needs benefiber.




coppers-mom said:


> How is everyone and everything at your house?
> I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.:smooch:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Shoot. I was also hoping the brace was a magic pill. maybe it will be once Toby accepts it.
I'm glad Tiny is doing better and of course that Tito is keeping you on your toes.
And.... is benefiber for hairballs? I might to invest in some of that if it is.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi there.. also just came by to see how Toby is doing. Hope he's doing better with the amoxi - and hopefully some time with the brace is all he needs to get used to it. I know my dog would probably be terrified of anything like that at first. Good luck...


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Hugs for Toby and Tiny. Maybe this brace is kinda like when dogs wear booties for the first time. Hope he gets used to it quickly and that it helps!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the brace pulls his rear legs forward by means of 2 bungee cords. So when he picks up a rear foot to move it, the elastic pulls it upward and forward, which I'm sure is a weird sensation for him. But I think once he gets used to the feeling, he will be okay with it. I hope....


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope so too! How has he done in the past with strange sensations, like a cone for instance?

Tucker could have cared less with what I put on him. Boots, cone, elbow device thing, no matter to him. Fiona hates the cone! she never got used to it for the 2 weeks she wore it. I should try Tucker's boots on her just for kicks (they are way too big). It will be interesting if she does well in the canoe this spring:uhoh:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Toby's pretty non-reactive, and he didn't really mind the ankle bands on the brace. It's the sensation of having "someone else" move his legs for him, I think, that's going to take some getting used to.
I had it on him for 2 minutes today. That's seriously all they recommend on the first day!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Come on Toby, the brace is your friend!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Checking on Toby. Hope he gets used to the brace and it helps him. Praying that the amoxi works.

Give Toby a hug from us.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just got an email from my vet. It said, "how's booger face doing?"
I love my vet.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I just got an email from my vet. It said, "how's booger face doing?"
> I love my vet.


Booger face, snot nose. The loving names we call our guys.

I hope Toby is doing better with the amoxi and the brace.:crossfing
Give all your guys (and girl) a hug and kiss for me.:smooch:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending prayers for Toby and you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I hope Toby adjusts to the brace quickly and it does end up being a magic pill ...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, I hope the pile on your plate goes down rapidly. Fingers crossed that Toby decides the Biko helps him. I'd say liberally use whatever treats don't upset his tummy as bribes. Even with my old "stomach on four legs", he simply refused to walk in the cart....ever! Fingers crossed for your hubby's successful heart procedure.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks! Unfortunately, the angiogram didn't go well and now with the bypass scheduled for next week (hopefully) I don't know how much time I'm going to be spending with Toby and his brace. I did reschedule his acupuncture appt. from next week to today, so at least he will get his treatment if nothing else.
When it rains, it pours. When it snows, it blizzards.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barb

Praying for your Hubby, you and Toby.
My Mom had bypass surgery at the age of 83 and did wonderfully; praying the same for your Husband.
Praying Toby gets used to his brace real soon!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear the angiogram did not go well. Sending prayers your way. My mom also had bypass at 81 and did great. Hang in there.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I just got an email from my vet. It said, "how's booger face doing?"
> I love my vet.


haha a gentle sense of humour never hurt anyone!  

Haven't posted yet on this thread but wanted to say that I'm rooting for Toby to get better soon. Please send him some gentle hugs and kisses from both Molson and I.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Sending prayers for you, your hubby and Toby.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barb

Is your Husband having bypass surgery this week?

I will be praying!

Checking in on Toby, too!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Prayers and hugs to all of you. It is more than stressful when so many things happen at the same time. Hang in there.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Barb, Checking back today to see how Toby is doing and find out your hubby needs surgery. Talk about raining and pouring... My FIL and BIL both had successful by-pass surgeries. The recuperating time was much easier for my BIL who was in his early 50's at the time. My FIL, late 60's, had a minor set back or two that left him feeling a bit down, but within 6 months time he was back to feeling like himself again. My BIL is 6 years out and still doing great. I hope your hubby's surgery is successful and he bounces back quickly.

I hope Toby is getting used to his brace by now. Big hugs for the old guy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

THoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Prayers for your husband and Toby and lots of good thoughts coming your way.


----------

